# FE exam FAQ



## GTE_Admin (May 16, 2007)

This morning I talked to one of my friend who is in final year of Engineering. I introduced him to GTE Services site. To my great surprise, he (and most of his friends) seem to unaware of this FE exam. What I recall is in most of the universities, professors encourage students to take the test, and a few offer free preparation classes to their students. Well I ended up writing separate email to him explaining quick info about FE exam. Please feel free to add a few points or criticize me.

Thanks,

GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com

Fundamentals of Engineering (FE/EIT) exam:

Quick Facts:

1. Official Site: www.ncees.org

2. Why to take it?: First step towards Professional Engineering (PE) license, added qualification, more career opportunities.

3. When: twice a year (in April and October)

4. How long?: 8 hours (2 sessions of 4 hours each)

5. Morning session: 4 hours, 120 problems, 120 points

6. Afternoon session: 4 hours, 60 problems, 120 points

7. Multiple choice, no negative penalty

8. How to study: NCEES supplied reference book, Lindenberg book, Engineerboards.com forum for peer help, local university classes, GTEservices.com

9. Topics covered: Everything you have learned in Engineering


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

6. Mention the afternoon depth sections.

8. As much as this one pains me: Call out PPI's study guide page, and it's spelled Lindeburg.

9. Link to the official exam syllabus on the NCEES site.


----------



## redrum (May 24, 2007)

how do people go through 4 years of college and not hear about the EIT/FE ?

For us it was always, if your lucky enough to graduate, then you get to take an 8 hour exam followed by another 8 hour exam.


----------



## grover (May 25, 2007)

I didn't hear about until my senior year on the last day to register for the april exam, and I didn't have the $150 or whatever it took to register. It was quite simply never mentioned any other time, by students or faculty.

I ended up taking it last year, 8 years after graduation...


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2007)

ce hopeful said:


> how do people go through 4 years of college and not hear about the EIT/FE ?
> For us it was always, if your lucky enough to graduate, then you get to take an 8 hour exam followed by another 8 hour exam.


Back in the 80's when I was in a ME program we only had one professor that even mentioned the P.E. His memorable quote about the P.E. was "that and a quarter will get you a cup of coffee." I believe the coffee vending machines were ~.25 back then.

In academia, there is not much need for the PE. I believe the field that stresses it the most is Civil. Other engineering fields put little to no emphasis on it during school. My 0.02


----------



## ktulu (May 25, 2007)

Outside of a little prep class for the FE, it was never mentioned in college either. And I don't think you were even required to take the prep class anyway...

MA, most of the professors at Auburn have their PE, but not for academic reasons, like you said. They do so much consulting work on the side, hence the PE.


----------



## Fudgey (May 28, 2007)

this lively enough for you?


----------



## FlyPaper (May 28, 2007)

What exactly is it that I am looking at here? I don't get it. I see some ladies with stuff written all over their backs, why would I be excited about that?

I think it is a little inappropriate that they aren't wearing any pants, they look like plumbers.

That reminds me of this one plumber who came to my house to fix a clogged drain (gallons of Draino did nothing on this master of clogs). This guy was missing all of his teeth, he smelled, he was enormous, and yes, his crack showed when he bent over. I was scarred for a week. However, he did pull out a very exciting glob of hair that had been left there for my viewing pleasure by the previous owner. I asked him if I could have the hair, and he said sure, so I put it in a jar and sold it on Ebay as "art". I got 12 bucks out of that transaction. Tell me an honest man can't make a buck in today's society.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 28, 2007)

Those are all Pink Floyd album covers if I'm not mistaken. Nice work on the "Wish You Were Here" redhead in particular.


----------

